# Living in Piemonte Region of Italy



## csainz

Hello All,
Does anyone live in the Piemonte Region of Italy and specifically around Alba? I am interested in this area because of all that it offers and want to know what others living there think.
Thank you, Charlotte


----------



## barbarosa

hi 
Charlotte 

we have recently moved to the Piemonte Region from Scotland and still finding out what is has to offer. the area is mainly rural although Allessandria has a reasonalbe centre and a good alternative to travelling to milan. i am also told that the wine from the area is well respected but you may already have attended the wine festival in Alba and would know that for yourself. 



csainz said:


> Hello All,
> Does anyone live in the Piemonte Region of Italy and specifically around Alba? I am interested in this area because of all that it offers and want to know what others living there think.
> Thank you, Charlotte


----------



## csainz

*Piemonte Region*

Thank you so much for the reply. Any info you get would be helpful. When you find out about the weather, please drop me a line. I will check out Allessandria.
Charlotte





barbarosa said:


> hi
> Charlotte
> 
> we have recently moved to the Piemonte Region from Scotland and still finding out what is has to offer. the area is mainly rural although Allessandria has a reasonalbe centre and a good alternative to travelling to milan. i am also told that the wine from the area is well respected but you may already have attended the wine festival in Alba and would know that for yourself.


----------



## krestenkrej

Hi Charlotte,, We have spent a great deal of time in the Alba area over the past 15 years. It is a fantastic area for those who love food and wine and for the beauty of the surroundings. Alba is just a 45 minute train ride to Torino which offers a rich cultural life. I have been to Alba in the winter and it is rather bleak. I Have lived in Milano and still have family in both Milano and Toscano, I have no problem with the language and the mentality. A move to this area requires a deep knowledge of the language. I do not think that it will be that easy to blend in with the local population unless you have school age children who attend the local schools or a previous close contact. If you have any other questions, just let me know. Good Luck, Jane


----------



## csainz

Thank you so much Jane. I am studying Italian now and am looking for an area with good food and wine! I am 59 years young and want an area where I can feel comfortable. I so enjoy the beauty of the country and the warmth of the people. Does the Alba area have 4 seasons (Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter)? Is there another area where you might recommend that someone could retire and enjoy the wonders of wine and food and feel more comfortable?

Charlotte


----------



## krestenkrej

*Zona Alba*

Thank you so much Jane. I am studying Italian now and am looking for an area with good food and wine! I am 59 years young and want an area where I can feel comfortable. I so enjoy the beauty of the country and the warmth of the people. Does the Alba area have 4 seasons (Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter)? Is there another area where you might recommend that someone could retire and enjoy the wonders of wine and food and feel more comfortable?

Charlotte[/QUOTE]


----------



## krestenkrej

Hi, It appears as though you are looking at relocating permanently to Italy. This is a very serious step for many reasons. While Italy is the jewel in the crown cultually, historically and gastronically, to live there permanently as a single person with no contacts whatsoever will be an enormous challenge. Yes, the Italians that tourists meet during their stays in Italy are open and friendly. For many of them it is a business necessity. Yet this openness to strangers is not reflected in the daily life of most Italians. The Italians have friendly and open relationships with the people whom they meet on a daily basis.... shopkeepers, restauranteurs, neighbors, etc. Their social circles are built on long term relationships and family. In the larger cities, there is more social mobility. It is not easy however for newcomers to enter the private social life of an Italian. If one is introduced to a native and there are shared interests, there could be a possibility of creating a friendship. Perhaps you should investigate areas where there are a good number of foreigners and at least initially you would be able to have some companionship. 

There are 4 seasons in Alba. Temperatures are between -2 and 4C. My husband and I would have considered buying a place in Alba 10 years ago but the weather is not optimal 5 months
out of the year.

I have family in Tuscany and thus have some knowledge of certain areas. Due to the size of Tuscany, you would need to focus in on the areas that you would like to explore. My belief is that you need to rent a place for 4 or 5 months in an area that you like and then make the relocation decision.


----------



## krestenkrej

Chalotte,
Omittted the word WINTER in front of temperatures are between, etc. There seems to be a way to edit the posting but I had no luck in finding it. Best, jane


----------



## krestenkrej

krestenkrej said:


> Thank you so much Jane. I am studying Italian now and am looking for an area with good food and wine! I am 59 years young and want an area where I can feel comfortable. I so enjoy the beauty of the country and the warmth of the people. Does the Alba area have 4 seasons (Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter)? Is there another area where you might recommend that someone could retire and enjoy the wonders of wine and food and feel more comfortable?
> 
> Charlotte


[/QUOTE]

Charlotte,
I omitted the word WINTER in front of temperatures etc. I believe there is a way to edit postings but had no luck in finding it. Best, Jane


----------



## Fiona C

My knowledge is more of central Italy, but I've never had a problem with meeting people/making friends in Italy (much easier than when I moved to London for instance! - or anywhere else for that matter). Of course, it depends on how extrovert you are - the more the better. It's may be better that you're on your own, as you have to make the effort. Learn as much Italian as you can, work on your gesticulation and off you go.


----------



## csainz

Thank you Fiona! I am taking your advice and will apply myself more on learning their language. After all, it would be an insult to live in a country and not try and honor their language.
All the best, Charlotte


----------



## csainz

*Piemonte Region*

Charlotte,
I omitted the word WINTER in front of temperatures etc. I believe there is a way to edit postings but had no luck in finding it. Best, Jane[/QUOTE]

Hi Jane, Thank you so much for the time and information you have extended me. It is good to know that there are 5 months in the Winter that are not so fun. Where I currently live is the same. I am up for the challenge of making new friends. Surprisingly enough, it does not bother me too much that I will be alone. I look at life as a journey and each new journey is an adventure to experience. Again, thank you for your kindness in the information you have so generously given me.
Charlotte


----------



## Fiona C

I think just the same way - and the Italians are so patient and enthusiastic if you give it a try, no matter how faltering it may be at the beginning. Lots of luck, I hope it all goes well!


----------



## krestenkrej

csainz said:


> Charlotte,
> I omitted the word WINTER in front of temperatures etc. I believe there is a way to edit postings but had no luck in finding it. Best, Jane


Hi Jane, Thank you so much for the time and information you have extended me. It is good to know that there are 5 months in the Winter that are not so fun. Where I currently live is the same. I am up for the challenge of making new friends. Surprisingly enough, it does not bother me too much that I will be alone. I look at life as a journey and each new journey is an adventure to experience. Again, thank you for your kindness in the information you have so generously given me.
Charlotte[/QUOTE]

Anything I can do to help you in this journey, I shall do with great pleasure. Jane


----------



## Grazia

Hi there,
We're Scots living in Piemonte for a few years now though we're not completely resident as we still have a home in uk and go back and forth. We love it and have made many friends because we've made the effort to learn Italian and be actively friendly and hospitable. Everything in life depends on your attitude and expectations. If you make the effort with local people they return the compliment in spades. I agree with Fiona C I'd rather be trying to make new friends in Italy than in Londoan any day!


----------



## stacey812000

Grazia said:


> Hi there,
> We're Scots living in Piemonte for a few years now though we're not completely resident as we still have a home in uk and go back and forth. We love it and have made many friends because we've made the effort to learn Italian and be actively friendly and hospitable. Everything in life depends on your attitude and expectations. If you make the effort with local people they return the compliment in spades. I agree with Fiona C I'd rather be trying to make new friends in Italy than in Londoan any day!


hi i was reading your comment, and i live in alessandria, near ovada, where abouts are you, would be great to hear from you

stacey


----------



## stacey812000

barbarosa said:


> hi
> Charlotte
> 
> we have recently moved to the Piemonte Region from Scotland and still finding out what is has to offer. the area is mainly rural although Allessandria has a reasonalbe centre and a good alternative to travelling to milan. i am also told that the wine from the area is well respected but you may already have attended the wine festival in Alba and would know that for yourself.


hi i was just reading this post and i also live in alessandria, i am close to ovada, where abouts are you, would love to hear from you

stacey


----------



## Grazia

*message from Grazia*



stacey812000 said:


> hi i was reading your comment, and i live in alessandria, near ovada, where abouts are you, would be great to hear from you
> 
> stacey



Hi Stacey,
Would love to meet up for a chat with you. We're not it Italy at the moment but when we come back out in May I can get in touch with you. Either through this forum or by private email. Let me know what you prefer.
Grazia

Interested to know what you do in Alessandria


----------



## mickisue

We are in the first stages of considering relocating to the Piemonte. The prices of real estate, the beauty of the land and proximity of both beach and skiing are really attractive.

And, our oldest child lives in Italy, as well.

Because of that fact, I am not too certain of the picture of Italians as stand-offish outside of commercial relations. My DD was able to acquire a lovely group of friends in the south, when she lived in Bari, as well as finding her own circle of friends in the North, after moving there to be with her BF.

Of course, his family and friends welcomed her warmly, and us, as well, when we've visited. But she was able to find friends that are not his, by doing what anyone would do in a similar situation; being friendly, patronizing the same places regularly and chatting with the people who work there, and joining some organization or another. In her case, it was exercise classes.

Learning the language (better than my current toddler sized vocabulary) will probably be more of a challenge for me than my husband, as he lived in Spain as a child, and the spoken languages are so very similar.

My goal is to spend at least a week or two getting to know the Piemonte better within the next year, and then we can make further plans.


----------



## Ginette

*Piedmont area*

Hi, 

I was reading your posts, Charlotte, and others.

I just came back from Sauze d'Oulx a couple of weeks ago and really want to spend a year in that area with a thought to moving possibly permanently.

I didn't look around while I was there, but am just wondering what is a better place to live in, Sauze, Sansicario, Alba, etc.

If you made the move, or if anyone else has input, would love to hear from you.

Was also looking on the internet regarding apartment rentals, and could only find holiday rentals. I did get offered an apartment at a cost of 6,000 Euro for half a year or 8,000 Euro for a whole year.

I would be moving on my own, with three dogs!!! My kids are grown up, and I love to ski and love the mountains. And need a change in life !!!

So if anyone has any info they can share with me, I would love to hear from you.

Ginette


----------



## Mozella

My wife and I (older, retired Americans) moved to the south part of Piemonte nearly 5 years ago. Our experience has been different from some other posters. Our tiny village is filled with people who are not very sophisticated. More then half of them, for example, consider the Piemonte dialect their first language and Italian their second. Very few people speak Italian to each other, preferring dialect. In fact, a few old timers don't speak Italian at all, so it has been hard for us to learn Italian as quickly as we would have liked We almost never see a foreign tourist and hardly any Italian visitors either. Most of our friends were born within a 25km radius. This is exactly the sort of closed society which a foreigner would expect to be less than friendly.

However, we have been more warmly greeted and more accepted here than any other place we've lived in the past; and that includes a great many U.S. cities as well as a couple of foreign countries. Not only have we made many great social contacts we've made a few "really good" friends; the kind who would bail you out of jail at 2:00am or hold a wet towel to you head while you throw up. 

Our social calendar is normally too full rather than too empty. We frequently find ourselves having to endure a typical HUGE Saturday dinner at one friend's house followed by an equally gigantic Sunday lunch at another house. This is not the place to lose weight.

Even though our village is very small it has two groceries, two butcher shops, a baker, a hair dresser, a barber shop, hardware store, garden store, four bars, two pizza joints, one fancy restaurant, a flower shop, two tobacco shops, two doctors, a pharmacy, and the best dentist I've ever used.

If you're into disco dancing, a small village in Piedmont isn't for you, but if you're looking for quiet clean country living, you have plenty of choices. To enjoy it, you would have to be able to make your own fun and, like us, be willing to reach out to the local folks. For example, we hosted a garden dinner party for 50 people 6 months after we moved in. I suspect (in fact I know) that many of the unhappy foreign residents in Italy tend to socialize with other foreigners too much and don't make much effort to interact with the local Italians. If you want friends, go out and get some. If you wait for the phone to ring, you may be disappointed but that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone who has moved out of their own comfort zone.

Of course, Piedmont has Turin as well as quite a few large cities so you aren't far from everything you might need if you live in the boondocks or, if you are more of a city type, living in a medium or large city might be a better choice for you, but the cost of living will be somewhat higher.

This part of Italy definitely has four seasons featuring long periods of fantastic Spring and Fall weather and a short period of cold winter weather as well as a short period of hot summer weather. Of course, weather is altitude dependent. We live at 200 meters and I am always happy to see cold winter rain at my house while looking up at the surrounding hills because I realize people up there are dealing with half a meter of snow. This year I used my snow blower only once to clear my long driveway. On the other hand, those living up at 400 meters are cooler in the summer. Last summer I didn't use a fan for sleeping at night, but the year before that I used on for about a month, but we have pretty good ventilation and live in an old stone house. I've also had to use the snow blower more in years past, but not enough to make me want to move further south.

Bottom line: We like it here.


----------



## pudd 2

mozzela I got that feeling you have described a bit our little village and area and we are very happy here 
when you started by saying the people were not sophisticated and youst italiian as there second lingo my back went up a bit and I thought why should they speak Italian for your benefit , then as I read further , I found you found this a positive experience , well done for intergrating as we have done in our little village in abruzzo 
The only advantage we have over you is the weather , its a lot warmer here in the winter ,but we still have snow on the mountane 25 mins by road from our house and the sea 20 mins form our house paradise


----------



## Ginette

Hi, Thank you so much for responding. That's quite a bit of info there. 

Where exactly are you living? I was thinking of somewhere in the area of Sauze d'Oeulx or Sansucarino.

I'm also older, 60, but am self-employed and can work from wherever so long as I have a good internet connection.

And no, not looking for disco entertainment!!!

That was a great idea of yours, hosting a garden party. As much as it's nice having Anglos around, my philosophy is that when you are living in a country, you need to be part of the culture.

I just love the idea of being able to ski whenever I want in the winter and take the rest of the year as it comes.

Best regards,
Ginette



Mozella said:


> My wife and I (older, retired Americans) moved to the south part of Piemonte nearly 5 years ago. Our experience has been different from some other posters. Our tiny village is filled with people who are not very sophisticated. More then half of them, for example, consider the Piemonte dialect their first language and Italian their second. Very few people speak Italian to each other, preferring dialect. In fact, a few old timers don't speak Italian at all, so it has been hard for us to learn Italian as quickly as we would have liked We almost never see a foreign tourist and hardly any Italian visitors either. Most of our friends were born within a 25km radius. This is exactly the sort of closed society which a foreigner would expect to be less than friendly.
> 
> However, we have been more warmly greeted and more accepted here than any other place we've lived in the past; and that includes a great many U.S. cities as well as a couple of foreign countries. Not only have we made many great social contacts we've made a few "really good" friends; the kind who would bail you out of jail at 2:00am or hold a wet towel to you head while you throw up.
> 
> Our social calendar is normally too full rather than too empty. We frequently find ourselves having to endure a typical HUGE Saturday dinner at one friend's house followed by an equally gigantic Sunday lunch at another house. This is not the place to lose weight.
> 
> Even though our village is very small it has two groceries, two butcher shops, a baker, a hair dresser, a barber shop, hardware store, garden store, four bars, two pizza joints, one fancy restaurant, a flower shop, two tobacco shops, two doctors, a pharmacy, and the best dentist I've ever used.
> 
> If you're into disco dancing, a small village in Piedmont isn't for you, but if you're looking for quiet clean country living, you have plenty of choices. To enjoy it, you would have to be able to make your own fun and, like us, be willing to reach out to the local folks. For example, we hosted a garden dinner party for 50 people 6 months after we moved in. I suspect (in fact I know) that many of the unhappy foreign residents in Italy tend to socialize with other foreigners too much and don't make much effort to interact with the local Italians. If you want friends, go out and get some. If you wait for the phone to ring, you may be disappointed but that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone who has moved out of their own comfort zone.
> 
> Of course, Piedmont has Turin as well as quite a few large cities so you aren't far from everything you might need if you live in the boondocks or, if you are more of a city type, living in a medium or large city might be a better choice for you, but the cost of living will be somewhat higher.
> 
> This part of Italy definitely has four seasons featuring long periods of fantastic Spring and Fall weather and a short period of cold winter weather as well as a short period of hot summer weather. Of course, weather is altitude dependent. We live at 200 meters and I am always happy to see cold winter rain at my house while looking up at the surrounding hills because I realize people up there are dealing with half a meter of snow. This year I used my snow blower only once to clear my long driveway. On the other hand, those living up at 400 meters are cooler in the summer. Last summer I didn't use a fan for sleeping at night, but the year before that I used on for about a month, but we have pretty good ventilation and live in an old stone house. I've also had to use the snow blower more in years past, but not enough to make me want to move further south.
> 
> Bottom line: We like it here.


----------



## stacey812000

hi, just so you know, if the internet is so important maybe do research with big adsl companys before you buy or rent, as alot of these beautiful mountain or country villages dont have adsl available, like me, we have had to go for internet via satelite which is ok, but not the best and expensive.....
so go on the google and search from, tim, vodafone, and fastweb etc and check the copertura of the addresses you like!

pudd yes you are right, but saying that we have lots more work up North, so it evens out 

all the best, im in the ovada area close to liguria, and its beautiful!


----------



## Ginette

Thanks Stacey for the info. Are you in a ski area?


----------



## stacey812000

Ginette said:


> Thanks Stacey for the info. Are you in a ski area?


hi, no its not really a ski area, but its not far away, but i dont ski anyway haha


----------



## Mozella

pudd 2 said:


> ...... snip ...........
> when you started by saying the people were not sophisticated and youst italiian as there second lingo my back went up a bit and I thought why should they speak Italian for your benefit , then as I read further , I found you found this a positive experience , well done for intergrating as we have done in our little village in abruzzo ......... snip ............


I'm glad you didn't misunderstand my point which was to say that one need not live in a chichi neighborhood to be happy in Italy. The fact that almost nobody speaks English and a great many people don't speak Italian as their primary language is not a criticism, only an observation. But I will admit that discovering that the Piemonte dialect is so widely used came as something of a surprise to me.

A good number of my friends make wine from grapes they grow themselves. Some families I hang out with never buy store bought bread; it's always baked in their home wood fired oven every few days. The local ladies are more likely to be picking wild greens from the fields and forests than in the store buying pre-washed lettuce in a plastic bag. Nearly everyone has a vegetable garden of some kind.

In other words, we're rather country oriented around here and that's just fine with me. The residents know how to to live well and be happy without being wealthy or putting on fancy airs.


----------



## stacey812000

Very true


----------



## Trdimitris

Hi there.
I am new in this forum and I'm going to be quick.
My company is going to transfer me at vinovo piemonte from Canada and i will need your help please.
First of all how is the things over there? I mean about unemployment , life and cost of living.
And secondly how is the salaries or the hourly payment?
Thank you.


----------



## pudd 2

Trdimitris said:


> Hi there.
> I am new in this forum and I'm going to be quick.
> My company is going to transfer me at vinovo piemonte from Canada and i will need your help please.
> First of all how is the things over there? I mean about unemployment , life and cost of living.
> And secondly how is the salaries or the hourly payment?
> Thank you.


i would have thought your company would have all this imfo


----------



## Trdimitris

They are new in italy them too. For myself i know how much etc. About my wife i ask. We nev3r been in italy and we don't know how is 5he things the culture the wages about crisis etc.


----------



## papilgrim

Hi Charlotte, my wife and I live near DOGLIANI, about 30 mins from Alba. We previously lived in Western France and are from Devon in the UK. We moved to the area on a whim, when working in the UK we used to visit a factory in Alba and really loved the area. We have found people very helpfull, and the locals seem to come out in the evening more than where we lived in France. We love it here, having arrived beginning of September. We knew no Italian, but are having lessons, we find the locals very helpful as far a communicating is concerned and are very happy here, far less Brits than France which doesn't upset us, regards Colin Millin.


----------



## orangetokyo

Charlotte, did you move to Piemonte?


----------



## orangetokyo

papilgrim said:


> Hi Charlotte, my wife and I live near DOGLIANI, about 30 mins from Alba. We previously lived in Western France and are from Devon in the UK. We moved to the area on a whim, when working in the UK we used to visit a factory in Alba and really loved the area. We have found people very helpfull, and the locals seem to come out in the evening more than where we lived in France. We love it here, having arrived beginning of September. We knew no Italian, but are having lessons, we find the locals very helpful as far a communicating is concerned and are very happy here, far less Brits than France which doesn't upset us, regards Colin Millin.


How's the Italian coming, Colin?


----------

